# what is my pit?



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

i am not a breeder but my pit had puppies and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of pit one of the pups are the pic of the older one is not mine but i believe he will look something like that when he gets older


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

What do you mean by "What kind of pit"? Are your female and the sire of the litter registered by kennel clubs? "Pit bulls" are generally American Pit Bull Terriers or American Staffordshire Terriers, but there are many breeds that are considered "pit bull type" breeds.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

P.S. Get your dog fixed!


----------

